# HR34 installing right now



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

So far so good the tech is changing out the swm as we speak....will report back once im fired up and functional


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

The only thing you'll miss is the new HD Guide... everything else about the HR34 is AWESOME including that you can now get rid of your bulky external DECA and/or CCK boxes by connecting your new HR34 directly to your router using an ethernet cable. Also you can expand your hard drive all the way up to 2TB and store more than 400 hours of HD or more than 1,600 hours of SD (if you'd like more details on expanding the hard drive just let me know). In the meantime... enjoy!


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine was installed yesterday and it is a terrific device. After years with a Directv Tivo we thought the learning curve would be stiff, but it hasn't been, and the five tuners is just an outstanding feature.

My installer "had to" install the CCK since it was part of the order, but I will be removing it today (it was "free"). I got a new dish and SWiM and am now good to go for many years of HD viewing (which we really, really like).


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

You bet BigFoot; the installers include those CCK's on the work order because they have no way to know where your HR34 will be located in relation to your router before they get there. And if your HR34 was in a different room than the router then you would need the CCK for your network connection of course. You'll love the HR34... especially the PIP function, the 5 tuners that permanently eliminate recording conflicts, the huge amount of storage space, the list goes on and on - LOL. Enjoy!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah its all up and running...glad i know whats going on, the tech wasnt reall knowlegeable...in fact he asked if i could go with him the rest of the day....he did put in a swm16 as i have now 13 tuners all together...but the guy didnt know how to do the dish config...i fixed that for him...didnt know how to do the volume lock for my sound system just little stuff, but would be annoying if i didnt know how to do it myself...nice guy though....i will miss pandora here in the living room untill the hdgui downloads...but i still have it in the game room ...oh well


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

oh and i went with the hardwired cck due to my office and internet being across the room from my rcvr...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wahooq said:


> i will miss pandora here in the living room untill the hdgui downloads...but i still have it in the game room ...oh well


Though the question is, will the released HD GUI for the HR34 follow the release cycle on the other boxes, or go straight to the Pandora version? It's possible we may get the original HD GUI first, without Pandora.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

thats true...havent seen anything about that.... LOVE the five tuners tho...well 7 all together


----------



## jesmith23 (Feb 16, 2012)

If Ethernet is plugged in directly it will stop built in deca from working.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jesmith23 said:


> If Ethernet is plugged in directly it will stop built in deca from working.


Not on an HR34, it won't. In fact, plugging ethernet in directly is the preferred method for the HR34, if available.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Wait a tick...so should I skip DECA, and go ethernet on my HR34 and H24 for MRV. I can use my homeplug stuff.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

homeplugs are unstable...if you cant run a direct Cat5 connection then stay with the CCK


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed. Homeplug is... ok. I use it for networking some stuff in my living room. But it's no substitute for a CCK.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

K, thanks guys, I'll stick with that then...


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

DO NOT skip the DECA on your HR24 slickshoes as using the ethernet port on an HR24 disables the internal DECA. So even though you will be connected to the internet using the ethernet port, you will disable your Whole-Home functions.

The only model that can use a direct connect to your router is the HR34 as using the ethernet port on it has no effect at all on it's internal DECA.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I have a HR34...the h24 is just the hd box we use to mrv.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> DO NOT skip the DECA on your HR24 slickshoes as using the ethernet port on an HR24 disables the internal DECA. So even though you will be connected to the internet using the ethernet port, *you will disable your Whole-Home functions.*
> 
> The only model that can use a direct connect to your router is the HR34 as using the ethernet port on it has no effect at all on it's internal DECA.


Think what you meant here was MRV would be going through the router.

Yes only the HR34 can have ethernet and DECA both functioning, but there are still many using ethernet for their Whole Home DVR service.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

hasan said:


> Not on an HR34, it won't. In fact, plugging ethernet in directly is the *preferred* method for the HR34, if available.


Not sure about that. While it most certainly _works_ and is _supported_, I suspect a standalone wired CCK will recover a lot faster than an HR34 after a power failure. If other boxes reboot quicker than the HR34, they may not get a DHCP address from the router.

I can hear the complaints now... "D* didn't install a CCK and now I have to reboot everything after a power outage."


----------



## Taintedahab (Oct 2, 2011)

dwcolvin said:


> Not sure about that. While it most certainly _works_ and is _supported_, I suspect a standalone wired CCK will recover a lot faster than an HR34 after a power failure. If other boxes reboot quicker than the HR34, they may not get a DHCP address from the router.
> 
> I can hear the complaints now... "D* didn't install a CCK and now I have to reboot everything after a power outage."


I know for sure that plugging an ethernet cable into any of the hr2x series receivers will inactivated the whole home networking via coax. Am I to understand that the hr34 does not shut of the coaxial networking if an ethernet cable is connected to it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Using the ethernet port on the HR34 has absolutely no effect on it's internal DECA module. Another reason the HR34 is so awesome... it reduces the number of external pieces of equipment you need.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I do wish I could do that, but the pain of going through another replacement isn't worth it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dwcolvin said:


> Not sure about that. While it most certainly _works_ and is _supported_, I suspect a standalone wired CCK will recover a lot faster than an HR34 after a power failure. If other boxes reboot quicker than the HR34, they may not get a DHCP address from the router.
> 
> I can hear the complaints now... "D* didn't install a CCK and now I have to reboot everything after a power outage."


Even with a hardwired CCK here, DHCP has always been is a nightmare for me anyway with getting MRV straight again after a power outage and multiple receiver reboots.

I have to use static IPs on the DIRECTV boxes. Much more stable, never suffer random disconnects, and the DECA network always recovers well after reboots from a power failure.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Not sure about that. While it most certainly _works_ and is _supported_, I suspect a standalone wired CCK will recover a lot faster than an HR34 after a power failure. If other boxes reboot quicker than the HR34, they may not get a DHCP address from the router.
> 
> I can hear the complaints now... "D* didn't install a CCK and now I have to reboot everything after a power outage."


This is where fixed IP's would work perfectly. No matter when they power up, they will always be the same as prior to the power outage. Of course, an UPS would prevent a majority of un-planned power outages.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

So, even though my installer left the DECA connected when replacing my HR24 with the HR34 last weekend, I can remove it and connect the receiver directly to my switch using Cat6? An Ethernet connection was not compatible for HR24 Whole-home DVR customers. Are you saying it is now with the HR34?


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

And which DECA are we talking about - the DECA router, or the DECA adapter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Patrick G. said:


> So, even though my installer left the DECA connected when replacing my HR24 with the HR34 last weekend, I can remove it and connect the receiver directly to my switch using Cat6? An Ethernet connection was not compatible for HR24 Whole-home DVR customers. Are you saying it is now with the HR34?





Patrick G. said:


> And which DECA are we talking about - the DECA router, or the DECA adapter?


The HR24s disable the internal DECA when a ethernet cable is connected, which the HR34 doesn't, which allows the HR34 is act as the BB DECA, that bridges to your home network, does.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR24s disable the internal DECA when a ethernet cable is connected, which the HR34 doesn't, which allows the HR34 is act as the BB DECA, that bridges to your home network, does.


So, just to confirm, once I hook my HR34 directly to my network switch via Cat6, I can get rid of this:










Correct? I don't need that coax connection there?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Patrick G. said:


> So, just to confirm, once I hook my HR34 directly to my network switch via Cat6, I can get rid of this:


Might make a mediocre paperweight.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Might make a mediocre paperweight.


Interesting, I didn't realize I could ditch my broadband DECA; nor did my installer.

Does anyone see a downside with doing this? I'd love to recapture the slot in the power strip.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

markrogo said:


> Interesting, I didn't realize I could ditch my broadband DECA; nor did my installer.
> 
> Does anyone see a downside with doing this? I'd love to recapture the slot in the power strip.


None of the D* training on the HR34 has mentioned anything about using the HR34s Ethernet port as a bridge. While it's been reported to be a supported feature, it's been entirely left out as a point of training (at least for now).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> None of the D* training on the HR34 has mentioned anything about using the HR34s Ethernet port as a bridge. While it's been reported to be a supported feature, it's been entirely left out as a point of training (at least for now).


Now I know you're not surprised about this. :lol:
Yes, it has been verified as being a supported method.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Now I know you're not surprised about this. :lol:
> Yes, it has been verified as being a supported method.


:lol: Yup.

There aren't (very many, probably 5 or 6 :lol techs that are aware of this yet.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

hasan said:


> Not on an HR34, it won't. In fact, plugging ethernet in directly is the preferred method for the HR34, if available.


Why is this the preferred method?

My current setup has a power inserter connected to the HR34 and presently the Ethernet port on the HR34 is not being used at all. My SWM16 connects to a DECA Broadband Adapter and that adapter is connected via Ethernet directly to my router.

My HR34 is also right near my router so it would be easy for me to connect the Ethernet on my HR34 to my router. Would I get a benefit leaving everything the way it is and just running Ethernet from my HR34 to my router?

Would I be better off disconnecting the DECA Broadband Adapter (I have no problem leaving it connected if it doesn't hurt anything)?

What about the power inserter - should I leave that connected?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Would I get a benefit leaving everything the way it is and just running Ethernet from my HR34 to my router? If yes, what's the benefit.


Not really, and all it would do is allow you to not use the CCK/BB DECA.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not really, and all it would do is allow you to not use the CCK/BB DECA.


The one thing I was wondering is whether it would give me a faster internet connection for Apps and On Demand.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> The one thing I was wondering is whether it would give me a faster internet connection for Apps and On Demand.


I really [really] doubt it.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to pull my BB DECA and try it without it. After a while I'll report back if anything interesting occurs.


----------



## rjb75 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello all-noob here and have a related new install question. Does the CCK need to be hooked to the HR34 or can it be anywhere in the system? I can move my router near where the HR34 will be installed but I prefer not to and I do not have hard wired ethernet at the HR34 location. I have an HR34 and 2 H25s coming all to be installed at separate TVs. The router is currently in the same cabinet where one of the H25s will be installed.

EDIT:answered my own question-still need to get ethernet to where the HR34 is going so I guess the easiest fix is to move the router.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

CCK can be on any of the coax lines.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rjb75 said:


> Hello all-noob here and have a related new install question. Does the CCK need to be hooked to the HR34 or can it be anywhere in the system? I can move my router near where the HR34 will be installed but I prefer not to and I do not have hard wired ethernet at the HR34 location. I have an HR34 and 2 H25s coming all to be installed at separate TVs. *The router is currently in the same cabinet where one of the H25s will be installed.*


With this being the case, you can connect it to the H25 and skip the wireless connection and hardwire it through the ethernet jack shown here:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> CCK can be on any of the coax lines.


What? no pictures? :lol:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> What? no pictures? :lol:


Hey, your picture doesnt have the ethernet cable from the CCK to the router, so Pthhh


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Hey, your picture doesnt have the ethernet cable from the CCK to the router, so Pthhh


Like this:


----------



## rjb75 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pghyndman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the connectivity info. We are contemplating moving from Comcast to DirectTV and one of my concerns was how the HR34/Client would be accomplished. 

Our current system uses a 3 (+1) tuner 2TB Moxi/Mate setup and I cringe at the thought of an installer creating a snakes nest of cabling or butchering up my house, when I've already hard-wired cat6 throughout the house. 

Interestingly, neither the DirectTV chat line nor their CS department would/could provide any information of the magic needed for the two devices to talk (quote: "they use a 'wire' between them").

Paul


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pghyndman said:


> Thanks for the connectivity info. We are contemplating moving from Comcast to DirectTV and one of my concerns was how the HR34/Client would be accomplished.
> 
> Our current system uses a 3 (+1) tuner 2TB Moxi/Mate setup and I cringe at the thought of an installer creating a snakes nest of cabling or butchering up my house, when I've already hard-wired cat6 throughout the house.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

While not very technical, the answer you got was correct. The DirecTV system relies on coax home runs from the main splitter to all receivers. The receivers communicate with each other via the coax network between them.

- Merg


----------

